# MoT today - and I'm happy



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Afternoon everyone.

Well, I'm a happy bunny today.

The Passat went in for her MoT. She's 12 years old with 142K on the clock.

Added stress is that she's NEVER failed an MoT - which is sort of why I bought her.

And........

Passed with NO advisories. :thumb:

She might even get a decontamination, claying and proper waxing for being a good girl. 

Andy.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

AndyN01 said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Well, I'm a happy bunny today.
> 
> ...


What about if it was the contamination holding it all together? :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice one. I always get nervous at mot time for mine and wife's. Not sure why as gone about 10yrs with passes. Spookily this year, wife's failed start of yr with broken rear spring then mine failed with the same in July! Easy fixes which is ok with me. 156k on my Insignia too so it's doing well.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

:thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Excellent 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

i think i'd rather go to the dentist 😰 than go through the mot test pain.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done to her


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

OK, so, as promised, here's her reward:

Decontamination - not too bad - this is with Car Chem Revolt.



















Then clayed - which was also surprisingly little.

She's actually soaking wet here - not a bead on the paintwork in sight 










I did wonder about a Panel Wipe at this point but as there wasn't any beading I reckoned she was pretty well clean of any old wax etc.

Thoroughly dried then treated to a coat of Race Glaze Hybrid Blue thanks to Wilco - Cheers mate.

Due to be topped off with some BSD but maybe we'll get a photo of the beading with just the Hybrid Blue first 

Watch this space.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

My Jalopy had its MOT this week. Much to my surprise, it sailed through, again. 170k, SEAT Leon TDi, 80k in my ownership, looks rough but mechanically it remains decent it seems. Still fancy a new car though.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

roscopervis said:


> Mine Jalopy had its MOT this week. Much to my surprise, it sailed through, again. 170k, SEAT Leon TDi, 8k in my ownership, looks rough but mechanically it remains decent it seems. Still fancy a new car though.


Those old PD engines will keep going when everything else falls apart around them. Unbelievable diesel engines.

Always nice to have a new car though.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine passed last week, on a mere 31k.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

‘‘Tis the season - mine passed today but I’ve done lass than 2k miles since last year again - head vs heart for needing to replace it


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

And here's the beading shot from first thing this morning with just the Hybrid Blue.










Andy


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

AndyN01 said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Well, I'm a happy bunny today.
> 
> ...


VWs dont fail MOTs:driver:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy bunny here too, although mines only 6 years old. 
Sailed through, no advisories. Tester was amused by the mileage, 54321!


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

My 11 year old Focus with 6k miles on managed to pass last week...……-))


----------

